# TOMATO PIE



## Sowsage (Aug 16, 2020)

This is one of our favorite things to make in the summer. Its a great side dish that goes with just about any smoked or grilled meal. I did this in the oven but if you can hold your smoker at 350° you can also smoke it.

Here is all the stuff to make the pie.
	

		
			
		

		
	








First thing is to scale the tomato to peel them

Into boiling water
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then into an ice bath
	

		
			
		

		
	







Peeled and ready to core and slice
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then I plce them onto a rack. Salt and pepper to pull out some moisture. Then I pop them in the oven at 200° to get some more moisture out. This is important so you dont have a soggy sloppy pie.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Next blind bake a deep dish pie crust. I also crush up some Ritz crackers and put on the bottom. This will help soak up some of the juices when baking the pie.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then chop up some basil and some green onion
	

		
			
		

		
	








Tomatoe out of the oven. Lost a little moisture. Just enough to keep from having a sloppy pie.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Time to build the pie
First the tomato
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then the basil and the green onion
	

		
			
		

		
	







Next is the the topping. 1cup mayo,1cup mozzarella shredded,and 1cup cheddar shredded......i forgot to take a picture of the mix. I was distracted by a spatula thief!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Topping spread on top.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Baked at 350 for about 45 min






I also had smoked a pork loin to go along with the pie. 






All plated up. I did add a few Brussels so I would have some kind of green veggie along with it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







This was a good meal! Hope you enjoyed the pics.
Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## one eyed jack (Aug 16, 2020)

I had never even heard of a tomato pie.  It sounds, and looks fantastic.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 16, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> I had never even heard of a tomato pie.  It sounds, and looks fantastic.


Give it a go sometime. It's really good. I do a variation of a Paula Dean recipe. There are several recipes out there to choose from.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 16, 2020)

Man yeah that looks delicious. Big fan of tomato pie. Wife makes a real good one. Has bacon in it. Nice work bud


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 16, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Man yeah that looks delicious. Big fan of tomato pie. Wife makes a real good one. Has bacon in it. Nice work bud


Thanks Jake!Bacon sounds good in it. That would make a meal in itself.


----------



## one eyed jack (Aug 16, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Give it a go sometime. It's really good. I do a variation of a Paula Dean recipe. There are several recipes out there to choose from.



I'll look into it.

By the way;  That's as cute a spatula thief as I've seen.


----------



## rocfish13 (Aug 16, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> This is one of our favorite things to make in the summer. Its a great side dish that goes with just about any smoked or grilled meal. I did this in the oven but if you can hold your smoker at 350° you can also smoke it.
> 
> Here is all the stuff to make the pie.
> 
> ...


Looks like a heck of a meal!  Love all that cheese!


----------



## cornman (Aug 16, 2020)

After seeing this, I gotta try tomato pie!  Nicely done!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 16, 2020)

It all looks good Travis, Ill have to try the pie.

LOL... A tow headed, blue eyed spatula thief.
That one looks like a mischievous imp if there ever was one.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 16, 2020)

Been making tomato pies for years although we use a different recipe. There were some posting on here of tomato pies before. 

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 16, 2020)

Sowsage
  Looks good. May have to give it a try.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 16, 2020)

Never had one....but now I am thinking I could give it a try.

Looks real good from here Travis!

LIKE!

John


----------



## Steve H (Aug 16, 2020)

Never heard of them before either. It looks very good. Do you remove the ritz crackers before adding the toppings?  I like the picture of the spatula thief!


----------



## xray (Aug 16, 2020)

That tomato pie looks pretty good Travis, I’ve heard of it but never tried it. The pie sounds delicious though!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 16, 2020)

GATOR240
 made tomato pies at the pa gathering the other year. We put one in the smoker and dang was it good.
Sowsage your tomato pie looks delicious


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 16, 2020)

The pie and meal look really good. I had never heard of tomato pie until a couple of years ago on here and it caught my attention. I made some for the last two Pa. gatherings and they seemed to go over well. I haven't made any this year so I need to remedy that - with bacon.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 16, 2020)

rocfish13 said:


> Looks like a heck of a meal!  Love all that cheese!


Thanks! Yep you know its good with lots of cheese! Lol!


cornman said:


> After seeing this, I gotta try tomato pie!  Nicely done!


Thank you, give it a try ! Let me know how you like it!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 16, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> It all looks good Travis, Ill have to try the pie.
> 
> LOL... A tow headed, blue eyed spatula thief.
> That one looks like a mischievous imp if there ever was one.


Thanks chile! I'll tell ya what.....mischievievous??? Oh yea....i was a tow head when I was little. My mom always told me if I was her first I would have been her last.....i now know what she meant by that lol!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 16, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Been making tomato pies for years although we use a different recipe. There were some posting on here of tomato pies before.
> 
> Warren


 Warren , we have made a couple different kinds and this one seems to be our favorite. Would like to try a few other ways to see what they are like.


JLeonard said:


> Sowsage
> Looks good. May have to give it a try.


Thanks! give it a try!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks Great Travis!!
That's the only way I'll eat tomatoes cooked in any way!!!
I hate Tomato Juice & Stewed Tomatoes, but I love Tomato Pie or something similar.
That & fresh cold Maters in Sammies is about it for me.
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 17, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Never had one....but now I am thinking I could give it a try.
> 
> Looks real good from here Travis!
> 
> ...


Thanks John! Give it a try on the smoker!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 17, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Never heard of them before either. It looks very good. Do you remove the ritz crackers before adding the toppings?  I like the picture of the spatula thief!


Steve, I first blind bake the crust. Then add the cracker crumbs and then tomato on top of them. I never used to do that but it really helps soak up the juice from the tomato cooking. Otherwise the crust on the bottom is soggy and falls apart.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 17, 2020)

xray said:


> That tomato pie looks pretty good Travis, I’ve heard of it but never tried it. The pie sounds delicious though!


 Thanks! If you get the chance try it out, we really enjoy it!


smokin peachey said:


> @GATOR240 made tomato pies at the pa gathering the other year. We put one in the smoker and dang was it good.
> Sowsage your tomato pie looks delicious


 Thanks peachey! I have done a few in the smoker and they are awesome!


GATOR240 said:


> The pie and meal look really good. I had never heard of tomato pie until a couple of years ago on here and it caught my attention. I made some for the last two Pa. gatherings and they seemed to go over well. I haven't made any this year so I need to remedy that - with bacon.


Gator, Thank you! I think the next one I make will include bacon.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks great Travis my wife would really enjoy it will have to give it a go sometime!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 17, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great Travis my wife would really enjoy it will have to give it a go sometime!


Thanks! Let me know if you try it!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks good to me. Never had it but I have some Tomatoes that need attention...JJ


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 17, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks good to me. Never had it but I have some Tomatoes that need attention...JJ


Thanks JJ!


----------



## mosparky (Aug 18, 2020)

Might have to try this, possibly with canned tomatoes. I'm thinking instead of roasting the tomatoes in the oven as you did, maybe smoke them at 100 or so for a while, then build the pie.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 3, 2020)

Travis this is awesome! I’ve never heard of tomato pie before. I have quite a few tomatoes left. I may give this a go.  I have a good keto pie crust. Will have to come up with something to sub in for crackers to hold some moisture. Definitely going to give it a try.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm in the 'never heard of it' crowd...but I LIKE IT! Sounds amazing! Bad thing is I have no more fresh tomatoes this season, my plants are long gone, having been pulled up a month ago, but I wil file this one away for next summer!


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 4, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Travis this is awesome! I’ve never heard of tomato pie before. I have quite a few tomatoes left. I may give this a go.  I have a good keto pie crust. Will have to come up with something to sub in for crackers to hold some moisture. Definitely going to give it a try.


Thanks Jeff! If your using your own keto pie crust you could skip the "crackers" on the bottom and just make the bottom a little thicker. I think the biggest help is getting as much moisture out of the tomatoe as you can before baking it. And honestly its only so you can cut a piece and remove it without it falling apart. Another way to avoid that all together is to just make little small personal size pies and eat it right out of its own dish. Let me know if you give it a shot and how you liked it!


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 4, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> I'm in the 'never heard of it' crowd...but I LIKE IT! Sounds amazing! Bad thing is I have no more fresh tomatoes this season, my plants are long gone, having been pulled up a month ago, but I wil file this one away for next summer!


Thanks indaswamp! Definitely give it a try when you have tomato next season!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 4, 2020)

Jeff in the one we make we do not put crackers in the bottom. Drain the tomatoes good. We find that Roma tomatoes work best.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 4, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Jeff in the one we make we do not put crackers in the bottom. Drain the tomatoes good. We find that Roma tomatoes work best.
> 
> Warren


Yes I should have mentioned that. Roma tomatoes definatly work best.


----------

